# Who has the Hightest Post count??



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 4, 2007)

Im curious..

can a mod check who the biggest poster is.. hehe:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

No kidding.  I'd like to know as well.  Probably Stoney.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 4, 2007)

T B G for the WIN...

Kudos to you sir.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Look at who's lucky #7


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Number 7 just happens to be The Curvy Mod hah.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, I'm at 33 like a month and a half into posting.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Number 7 just happens to be The Curvy Mod hah.


 


:woohoo:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, not far behind ya sticky 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha, not far behind ya sticky
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne



I saw that.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne, wonder where on the list you were before last nights post-a-thon.  LOL


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

LIke 50 posts back haha. It wasn't a post-a-thon! It was MPMF smoke out! LOL!!! I was soooooooo baked lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

You shoulda came in there earlier and partied with us mom! We had a grand ole time.

We need a chat.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, we do need a chat but i understand their reasonings. Maybe we can get another thread going of some sort today. We actually should. And yeah, MOM but nooo she was too busy getting plastered, isnt' that right? haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, I understand too. But, I miss it.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, i only went in twice but it was awesome, two times and it was the two days before the chat got removed =(

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i will soon be on the top 50


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

its not how many post one makes,.. its how many quality post one makes  just like my erb...id rather sum quality over quantity.


i just made my "200th" post :48:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> its not how many post one makes,.. its how many quality post one makes  just like my erb...id rather sum quality over quantity.


 
haha good point dank

peace


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, we know that but was just interesting on who has the most posts etc. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Lots of interesting stuff I have learned about the site today. 2153/4871 members have 0 posts. Thats a little over 44%. 

Only 37 members have atleast 500 posts.

Only 207 members have atleast 100 posts.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 4, 2007)

how long has this site been operating? i like it.. its a very good forum..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

MarP joined Jan. 19th 2005, so I'm guessing around that time.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, that's some pretty cool facts man. I didn't think it was that low.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

DANG!  I am #6 now.

I post too much.  Haha!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha! that or others don't post ENOUGH lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm now in the top #25. lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I am hot on Ldylunatics tail........


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm with you sticky, we have thes ame post count if you include this haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

well those nightly chats
have brought my post up to
almost 200 so i propally move
up in rank haha


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha yeah, they do add quite a bit on. Oh well though, my goal isn't posts. It's to enjoy the site which i totally do lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha yeah, they do add quite a bit on. Oh well though, my goal isn't posts. It's to enjoy the site which i totally do lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
i agree


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 6, 2007)

I joined not too long ago, and have grown to like this site very much. Definetely a cool place to chat with people like me that get high all the time.

Oh and about the post count, The Brothers Grunt deffinetely beats everyone. He has like 6000+. I VOTE TBG!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

My goal is to catch TBG.    But give me a year.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

haha, well i joined the site 5-5-07. I posted for a few days (just getting to know the site) andi left for a month. Got back marijuana passion i believe june 19th. so 6 days plus the 19th of june till now is what got me the posts i have.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha, well i joined the site 5-5-07. I posted for a few days (just getting to know the site) andi left for a month. Got back marijuana passion i believe june 19th. so 6 days plus the 19th of june till now is what got me the posts i have.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
nice Dewayne i joined 6-29-07 so ive been
here for a week


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My goal is to catch TBG.  But give me a year.


 
nice goal mom
if i have any goals it
would be to be on the
1st page of the highest
posters i doubt i could
ever get more than 3,000

take care peace


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

well it doesn't take much to get to the first page of highest posters. What is it like 400 or a little more? haha. And 5-29 is more than a week man lol. You mean 6-29??

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

hahah ya thats what i meant dewayne
i was lookin at urs and then messed
up hahaha sorry bout that


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

lol it's not a problem bro. i'm number 21 after say 3 weeks of posting. Not many high posters on here to be honest, but still a greeeeeeeat forum. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

ya i kno thats what makes it good
of u have less ppl in a forum there
would be less abusive crap and nobody
hatin on each other... hahaha i kno
what ya mean dewayne in about a week
ill propally have 400 posts and be on the top
30 posters hahah so not that big of a goal


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

lol! yeah, we have enough members to keep this place pretty active, but not enough to cause massive ammounts of disruppencys, annoyances, arguements and other forum killing things.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My goal is to catch TBG.  But give me a year.


*You will never catch us. :hubba: *


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

ahahahahahah. What if she gots on like..24/7 and posts to every thing there is?? 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> ahahahahahah. What if she gots on like..24/7 and posts to every thing there is??
> 
> ~Burn ONe~
> Dewayne


*She will be one tired SmokinMom.  *


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

haha! Well i've been posting about a month, the other month i was in mississippi, and i have nearly 1000, so i'm sure she can do it. But tired indeed.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm after you TBG.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

woot woot this is my post 1000  lol.


----------



## rasta (Jul 9, 2007)

As in life, go for  quality not quantity ,,,, (moms post speak loudest of all)p,l,r


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm right on MarP's heels.  I'm a post *****. 

Okay so...How many Rep points do you have? lol

I have 9027. 

(Goto USER CP and look at your Rep comments and look in the top right hand corner)


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

Seeing an opportunity, KingKahuuna quietly leaves another post.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

29606 points total     

No one reps ya anymore when you're a mod.

LOL


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

no one reps ya anyone when you're a mod mom? you been testing out your new pipe again? LOL!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey !!!
  You beat me to that, Mom your slip is showing, bet you did load that bowl huh ?
 I know I'm going to,  cause that sentence does start to make sense. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

I fixed it.  I blew too many braincells last night and haven't caught back up yet.  Hahahaha.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

haha! well sounds like you had fun last night lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be moving into #5 sometime this week.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

as far as  im concerned ur just A BUNCH OF POST WH*RES!!! (just kiddin)

wake'n bake ne one?


----------



## Bubby (Jul 29, 2007)

> wake'n bake ne one?


Right on :ccc: 

Post count +1!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'll be moving into #5 sometime this week.


 
Did it!

:woohoo:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 30, 2007)

lol. Congrats mom. I will be reaching 1000 posts sometime this week. Or maybe today? Who knows...lol.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

im way too new to even keep with all u. 


check out the honey oil reciepe i put up though, u'll like it.


BONG TIME NE ONE?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 30, 2007)

I've only been here a little over 2 months man.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I've only been here a little over 2 months man.


 
:hubba: You're such a post ho Sticky.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 31, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :hubba: You're such a post ho Sticky.



Darn straight. :hubba:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL ma!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Darn straight. :hubba:


 
Rootin tootin'....LOL.  Miss #5 doesnt have room to talk.  :giggle:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 31, 2007)

You are getting ready to celebrate your one year anniversary!


----------



## Draston (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> You are getting ready to celebrate your one year anniversary!


 
Wow, I sure am.  Thanks for noticing.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 1, 2007)

So whats up with these yellow bars? Only for mods?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Nope....post more and find out.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

i would have to put one word every post to make up a sentence to even think about catching up. lol give me time,  u guys seem like exceptionally good ppl in my book, i don't plan on going newhere.


----------

